# memo vs memorandum



## AdieuTr

Merhaba. Hem ingilizce hem de türkçe kaynaklarda memo, memorandum'un kısaltması deniyor. Ama ordudaki resmi belgeler hakkında şu cümleyle karşılaştım.

A memorandum for record is a memo to nobody.

Buradaki memo ve memorandum'un farkı nedir acaba?


----------



## PorFavorDama

Biraz araştırdım fakat ben de her yerde aynı oldukları ve "memorandum" un kısaltması olduğu sonucuna ulaştım. Ve bu cümlede tam olarak ne denilmek istediğini ben de anlamadım fakat hala araştırıyorum, bir sonuca ulaşırsam bunu editlerim.
Link


> *A memo* can be simply defined as a short official note that is given to a person or group of persons within the same business organization in order to inform them about something important.


----------



## AdieuTr

Cümle bir abes bence. Yine de çok teşekkürler.


----------



## PorFavorDama

AdieuTr said:


> Cümle bir abes bence. Yine de çok teşekkürler.



Bu arada elinizde cümlenin geçtiği paragraf varsa paylaşır mısınız ?


----------



## AdieuTr

Öncesi yok. Alakasız bir konuşmadan sonra bu cümle söyleniyor. Ama cümlenin konusu bu memo.
http://littlegreenfootballs.com/weblog/pictures/aug-18-1973-memo.gif


"_A memorandum for record is a memo to nobody_.
So why does Killian file them?"


----------



## AdieuTr

İngilizce foruma sordum. Bu cevap geldi.

there is no difference. It is the same as saying "A memorandum for record is a memorandum to nobody." This means that a memorandum which is made just to have a record of something is not sent to anybody or read by anybody.

Sonunda anladım  sana da tekrardan teşekkürler


----------



## PorFavorDama

AdieuTr said:


> İngilizce foruma sordum. Bu cevap geldi.
> 
> there is no difference. It is the same as saying "A memorandum for record is a memorandum to nobody." This means that a memorandum which is made just to have a record of something is not sent to anybody or read by anybody.
> 
> Sonunda anladım  sana da tekrardan teşekkürler



Ben de cevabı paylaştığınız için teşekkür ederim, ben de işin içinden çıkamıyordum hatta hala araştırıyordum, öğrendiğim iyi oldu


----------

